# 2012 Wilkes County



## K80 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lets here it, whos huntin Wilkes, what you seeing, and etc.

Lets go ahead and start a new thread.  Mods, would yall mind moving the few post in the 2011 thread over here? Thanks.


----------



## K80 (Sep 10, 2012)

I saw 2 opening weekend, one doe and one fawn.  The doe is in the cooler...


----------



## K80 (Sep 22, 2012)

It's raining acorns but not a deer in sight.

It does feel like a hoss aught to step out at any minute.


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 22, 2012)

We hunted the hole first weak one good 8pt a 6 and two doe saw a buch of fawns few hogs shot 3 of them stayed home this weakend


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 23, 2012)

Pigs, pigs, and more pigs. The woods are full of them this year.


----------



## K80 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep looks like w have a hog club instead of a deer club this year.


----------



## K80 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sad & disturbing. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=712826


----------



## josh33 (Sep 28, 2012)

same thang on our club. 2 doe seen a few on cam but mainly pigs


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 1, 2012)

You got to kill them all  no matter how big we killed 38 on my lease last year i shot 4 this past weakend


----------



## dom (Oct 1, 2012)

i'm going this weekend for my first hunt of the year! I know we have a lot of deer on camera. not too many hogs. If i sit in a tree and start seeing a lot of hogs i'll just start bringing the rifle to take care of them suckers.


----------



## Duff (Oct 1, 2012)

Hot and humid with a bright moon this weekend. Not much going on. Saw 2 spikes Sat morning and that was it for the weekend. Better times ahead


----------



## lonesome dove (Oct 4, 2012)

been the slowest bow season I've had in 17 years on our property. seen more coons and armadillos than deer! acorns are falling good - times should be right this weekend.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm the only one bowhunting out of 14 hunters on our club. Seen 3 deer so far this season, and stuck 1 coyote but never found him. Just started seeing a few scrapes last weekend. Just east of Aonia.


----------



## dom (Oct 8, 2012)

saw two deer out of 2 days. found 1 scrape and finally located where acorns have fallen. seems as though all the trees were bare.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 8, 2012)

Hunted 10-6 & 7 and did not see anything either day, this is a first for me. Lots of acorns, got a few deer on camera's. Also got some turkey's with one strutting around like it was spring time. A few scrapes showing up also.


----------



## bsanders (Oct 8, 2012)

did y'all hear about the one that scored 167 killed  the week before last?


----------



## southernoutdoor (Oct 9, 2012)

Hunted 3 days so far.  Saw 2 small bucks and one doe that was a shooter...but missed my first archery shot.  Live and learn.


----------



## dom (Oct 15, 2012)

reports? I know there was some movt this weekend. Guy on our lease shot a doe with blackpowder, my dad saw 10 deer in one sit (11 pt in that group). I saw three doe in one sit. Overall a pretty good weekend for movt. 

Bring on rifle season and a cold front


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 15, 2012)

I had to sit out this past weekend, I will be back out there for opening of rifle season.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 15, 2012)

I seen 6 saturday morning, One buck was dogging does. Took my daughter sunday morning and we didnt see anything. I didnt hear but one shot saturday morning and three sunday. I have several bucks on camera checking scrapes and behind does. It should be better this weekend.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 15, 2012)

Hunted friday seen 5 one nice buck my daughter killed her first buck sat morning i didnt see another deer till sunday morning two doe camera showed 10:30 am and4:30 pm deermaster what part of wilkes you hunt


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 16, 2012)

cliff from jax said:


> Hunted friday seen 5 one nice buck my daughter killed her first buck sat morning i didnt see another deer till sunday morning two doe camera showed 10:30 am and4:30 pm deermaster what part of wilkes you hunt



Congrats to your daughter. I live off hwy 44 close to Danburg, I have land in Sandtown and Tignall.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks deermaster we have land of welbon hill in tignall just started finding rubs


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hunted with my daughter yesterday evening. We seen two but  she couldnt get a shot. They are killing the white oaks, it has been a long time since i have seen that many white oaks dropping.


----------



## dom (Oct 18, 2012)

deermaster13 said:


> Hunted with my daughter yesterday evening. We seen two but  she couldnt get a shot. They are killing the white oaks, it has been a long time since i have seen that many white oaks dropping.



I hear ya. I have acorns everywhere. Deer can't even eat em all there are so many.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 22, 2012)

Not much action we saw a few does but no bucks i killed a hog saturday nite i hate them things that make 6 so far this year


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 23, 2012)

We saw a few small bucks saturday and some does. I hope next week it gets a little better.


----------



## dom (Oct 23, 2012)

worst opening day weekend we've ever had!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Oct 24, 2012)

Heading down tomorrow. Had two killed opening weekend. Seeing plenty. Tignal area. Hope to bust some slick heads for the freezer.


----------



## Mr. Cawley (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I know this is a late post, but I plan on hunting tomorrow morning in Wilkes county on the WMA. I'll be just inside Wilkes coming from McDuffie county. I'm  hunting on the left side of highway 78. So has any one hunted that area or close to it? If so, how has it been so far for?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Oct 26, 2012)

Armadillos and squirrels. Very slow but pretty warm with a bright, bright moon. That's the excuse I'm going with anyway.

But I didn't even hear the coyotes so maybe it was just one of those weekends.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 28, 2012)

Been very slow for us too, saw a nice buck second day, and a couple baskets, nothing serious yet.  Scrapes just beginning to show.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 30, 2012)

Hunted friday and saturday saw one buck around 10:00 sat. Another guy saw two does slow weakend


----------



## cannarella (Oct 31, 2012)

*Got my first deer last Friday 10/26*

Ran across this thread and figured I would post up.  I am a first time hunter and was getting ready to get out of the stand at 10:30am Friday morning until I heard the grunting.  About 5 or so minutes later I saw the doe at 50 yards and another minute later I saw the buck about 10 yards behind her.  The buck was facing me so not a good shot.  He turned about 30 seconds later.  I let the adrenaline level out in my system, got control of my breathing, and squeezed.  He bucked up and dropped about 5 yards from where he was.  I heard the last 2 breaths and knew it was over.  What an amazing first shot.  A buddy I was hunting with came over and checked him out for me before I started climbing down.  First deer a 6 point buck, I couldn't be more happy even if the picture doesn't show it. BTW I was hunting south Wilkes county.

Andy


----------



## K80 (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats on your first deer!


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats.
now you are hooked for life!


----------



## cliff from jax (Nov 2, 2012)

Headin up in the morning huntin all weak


----------



## Mr. Cawley (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone see bucks chasing does this past weekend? Just curious to know because I heard a few hunters telling me that they did, but I feel like the rut is yet to come. I'm counting on it to start very soon though.


----------



## cliff from jax (Nov 6, 2012)

I came up sat mornin and it been none stop action on my place 5 of us hunting and we have killed 7 bucks four 8pts an three7pt all chasen


----------



## Mr. Cawley (Nov 6, 2012)

Well dag gum! I must be breathing wrong. I'm hoping to get out there all day Saturday and see a monster chasing does. Thanks for the info. Good job by the way with all those deer.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 6, 2012)

I have video of bucks chasing last month, I believe it was just the pre-rut. The real thing should be starting soon.

Several deer were saw this past weekend in our food plots. One was a strange looking buck with a long main beam and a couple of long tines on one side and the other side was only a long main beam. If I had to guess I would say he is about 3 years old.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hunted yesterday and they were running pretty hard in th a.m I seen 10 does and two bucks. I only seen two in evening, I only wish could have hunted this morning!


----------



## cliff from jax (Nov 9, 2012)

Well it was a great weak we had 5 hunters and we all taged out on bucks might get the bow back out and do some doe patrol k80 had a guy shot one this morning on my club just like that and saw another one a boy killed yesterday the same way looks good on one side other side is junk good luck to everybody


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 19, 2012)

I seen one buck still running does saturday evening. I got one on camera friday night behind a doe also. I guess still afew that hadnt been breed yet. I didnt hear a lot of shooting this weekend either. I hope to put some meat in freezer next weekend so I'm taking a long weekend.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 19, 2012)

A very windy weekend.

Three members hunted this past weekend, while we all saw deer, sightings in a whole are down. A couple of small bucks were saw along with a few does and fawns. Nothing was killed.

I did see 29 turkeys on Sunday morning, as best as I could tell only one of those was a tom.


----------



## cliff from jax (Nov 23, 2012)

Well hope everybody had a good thanksgiving good luck this weakend im headin to Pa. For the gun opener starts monday be there 11days


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 23, 2012)

cliff from jax said:


> Well hope everybody had a good thanksgiving good luck this weakend im headin to Pa. For the gun opener starts monday be there 11days



Good luck and safe travels. It was quite this morning and I didnt see anything, that figures, been letn does walk all season and want meat for freezer and see nothing. Good luck to everyone and hope all had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## K80 (Nov 23, 2012)

Folks sorry I haven't posted much but I haven't had much to talk about this year.  More often than not I have found myself at home on the weekends than I have at the club.

The does have been scarce in the hardwoods for some reason but have been plentiful in the food plots in the mornings and evenings.

This year has been tuff in the woods this year with little to no sightings.  I typically see many young bucks, sometimes a different one every week bu this year I've seen a hand full of spikes, one deer that was mature off in the distance during bow season that was likely a good buck however thankfully last weekend right at dark I had two small bucks come out in the food plot.  One was a small 1.5 yr old 4 or 6 depending on whether or not he had brows.  The other one was 2.5 yr old 8 with a good spread but little mass and short tine length, maybe 4 or 5 inch tines max.

In the past I have seen very little deer after turkey day however, I hope that changes this year.  A good buck or an old buck would be nice and would top off the freezer.


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 5, 2012)

How has it been going fellows? It sure was quite last weekend. I only hunted Saturday and Sunday evenings and seen a few does. I moved a camera to a area usually covered in scrapes trying to see when they might start opening them back up. The second rut should be kicking in this weekend hopefully. I checked two years of cams and it seemed to hit around the 10th for last two years. I wish all good luck and keep posting.


----------

